
Everything You Know About Obesity Is Wrong - dsr12
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong/
======
djsumdog
Almost everything about this article is wrong, and it's way too damn long.

> . The first is that diets do not work. Not just paleo or Atkins or Weight
> Watchers or Goop, but all diets.

Atkins (and other low carb diets like keto) honestly take people back to the
diet we had in the 1950s/60s. Lower carbohydrates.

The fact is we are fatter, collectively as a human race. There has to be a
cause for that; a cause that can be reverse. We weren't always like this; and
study after study is showing us the "low fat" diet has been a disaster.

We need waaaay less sugar and starches in our diets. And it's so impossible
because it's difficult to find anything on the shelves of a grocery store that
aren't loaded with them.

The industry was so afraid of the Adkins diet in the early 2000s they paid
Harpers to publish a total 'fake news' article after he died; blaming the
death on his diet. This was later redacted, but it was too little too late.
Even today, people still believe he died of a heart condition.

The industries need people to keep consuming sugar to keep their bottom lines
growing. Imagine if Adkins had taken off and today, every fast food place had
a no-bread, low-carb option? My hypothesis is that we'd see obesity rates drop
across the US and eventually the world.

------
throwaway8879
This article was about a hundred times longer than it needed to be. Here's the
thing. Hormones don't magically create voodoo energy out of thin air,
otherwise all our bodies would be free energy machines hooked up to a central
grid.

A calorie is a calorie. If you're overweight, consume fewer calories. If
you're trying to gain weight, consume more calories. All of this talk about
hormones and not being able to cook reeks of laziness and a lack of willpower.

Change your eating habits. There's no need for 3 meals a day with a number of
snacks. It doesn't have to be an extreme zero-carb or pure carnivore thing.
Just consume balanced macros and eat at a calorie deficit and I guarantee
you'll lose weight.

